# Good BC areas near SLC



## ebaker (Oct 14, 2003)

Try your post here - http://www.telemarktalk.com/phpBB/viewforum.php?f=1&sid=5a6c08737910090beedde9b008a5205d

There are a lot of Utah folks on that board.


----------



## Killclimbz (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey Matt, it can't be too hard to find where to go on your split. Check out the TGR forums. There are a lot of Utards on that board that are always giving tours to out of towners. Are you going to be around Superbowl weekend. I've got both Saturday and Sunday off. We should get out.

-G


----------



## bigboater (Dec 10, 2003)

Hey Gary, thanks for the tip. I think I'll be around. That's two weekend from now right? Give me a call.


----------



## Ken C (Oct 21, 2003)

Don't fly solo. The sun has been hitting the top of an unstable snowpack for the last week With more snow over the next couple days, it could get worse rather than better.

I saw several relatively new slides on Monday.

The snow is still good at the resorts, particularly in the shadows at Snow Bird. 

You can likely join parties at the major pool outs in either big or little cotton wood on the wekend.

Good Luck,
Ken


----------

